# Looking for the name of this part and where I can get one.



## Gottdesign (May 21, 2018)

Hello All,

I have a 1987 Stanza and I have been scouring the internet for one of these parts 
The part number is 22674D3500 and in the image it is 16150K. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gottdesign (May 21, 2018)

Here is a picture of the part nissanpartsdeal.com/diagrams/large/T12/141_C01.png


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Part number 22674D3500 is discontinued and no longer available for purchase. You will have to search for an aftermarket replacement or though salvage yards. Here's a link confirming that the part is no longer available. https://www.nissanpartsprime.com/oem/nissan-22674d3500-pump-assy-press.html


----------

